# Keto diet with success?



## stonetag (Jan 23, 2019)

KETO! Seems that is all you hear lately whether you are looking into it or not. So I am looking into it, along with the woman. I read a literal ton of articles on the diet, and it seems most of the reading is in a positive light, but of course there is a negative side. I guess I'm leaning towards a short duration of the 75% fat, 20% protein, 5% carb.
That much fat sounds insane, but some pretty solid lab work backs up the process by which it works. My real question is, Have you or anyone you know personally used this diet with success? Cutting carbs that low is the major drawback for me that I'm struggling with.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 23, 2019)

Define success. I’ve done it several times and probably won’t again. I always lost a ton of strength and muscle along with the fat.


----------



## Jin (Jan 23, 2019)

stonetag said:


> I read a *literal* ton of articles on the diet, and it seems most of the reading is in a positive light, but of course there is a negative side. .



Were the articles written on stone tablets like the 10 commandments?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 23, 2019)

I've done it with much more protein and weekly carb refeed day. Much closer 45/45/10. Worked great for me.


----------



## stanley (Jan 23, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I've done it with much more protein and weekly carb refeed day. Much closer 45/45/10. Worked great for me.


same here 


10char


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Jan 23, 2019)

Keto is a diet and rarely, but does become a lifestyle for a very few.  I cannot grow on it like I do with my normal diet.  It is successful for fat loss and weightloss.  In fact the king of KETO is Dr. Clarence Bass!  He did it for the longest of anyone and is the master of competing and being Shredded.  I cannot make Keto my lifestyle but if I was an endomorph, I would!


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 23, 2019)

I will add only calories in calories burned = results ... the rest is marketing ...


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 23, 2019)

Good luck dear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 23, 2019)

Keto is no miracle diet, but it does help a lot with controlling how many calories you eat for some people. 
Ive lost a ton of weight while slowly gaining strength in the past with “the anabolic diet” which is kind of a midpoint between keto and carnivore. 
Its not something I would recommend long term though.


----------



## daddyboul (Jan 23, 2019)

Keto dieting is real simple, less carbs=less insulin secretion. You cant anabolize adipose tissue or muscular tissue without insulin, you may say wow I'm eating 3000 kcals a day, but your body can't actually utilize the calories because its lacking hormones needed to utilize these macromolecules. Keto dieting is a nice way to really starve your body while filling up your stomach so you cant actually see you are starving it.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jan 23, 2019)

Just came off of keto and started slow carb.  I've run it in the past with success.  

From what I've seen females are generally less tolerant of the keto diet itself, it hit my wife like a ton of bricks, which yes Jin, is where the diet rules were inscribed via chisel and hammer.


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 23, 2019)

My experience FWIW

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/26122-12-Month-Ketogenic-Experiment?highlight=month+keto


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 23, 2019)

*Keto?*



HollyWoodCole said:


> From what I've seen females are generally less tolerant of the keto diet itself, it hit my wife like a ton of bricks.



Same with mine. It did some really weird things with her hormones.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jan 23, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> Same with mine. It did some really weird things with her hormones, which resulted in a lot of things that I am sure she’d prefer I didn’t share.


Yep, I kept it PG for the kiddos on the site.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 24, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> My experience FWIW
> 
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/26122-12-Month-Ketogenic-Experiment?highlight=month+keto


 Thanks dk. After I had made the OP, I searched and found yours, and it helped a lot.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 24, 2019)

Jin said:


> Were the articles written on stone tablets like the 10 commandments?


 I'm pretty sure that was an old man jab, I need to process it further for a reply.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jan 24, 2019)

stonetag said:


> I'm pretty sure that was an old man jab, I need to process it further for a reply.


Not an old man jab, you stated you read a LITERAL ton of information, Jin was calling out your use of the word literal in this context.


----------



## Jin (Jan 24, 2019)

stonetag said:


> I'm pretty sure that was an old man jab, I need to process it further for a reply.



Now that that went over your head we can commence with the old man jokes!


----------



## BrotherJ (Jan 25, 2019)

My workout partner does keto - but she has thyroid problems and it apparently helps with that. I ran it for about 3 months last fall and saw fairly decent results. Soon as I ate about 50g of carbs I looked much more "full" and forgot about the glory of eating bread and tortillas. I'll probably never run it again - I never felt all that great while running it as opposed to just a standard cut with the normal variation of macros. Strength plummeted too.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 25, 2019)

Keto for me is less than 50 grams of carbs at a single meal.  Just nope to keto.  I like my big plate of soft chewy carbs.


----------



## MtBikR (May 12, 2019)

BrotherJ said:


> My workout partner does keto - but she has thyroid problems and it apparently helps with that. I ran it for about 3 months last fall and saw fairly decent results. Soon as I ate about 50g of carbs I looked much more "full" and forgot about the glory of eating bread and tortillas. I'll probably never run it again - I never felt all that great while running it as opposed to just a standard cut with the normal variation of macros. Strength plummeted too.



Interesting, as you are supposed to have an initial drop in performance until "adaptation"

You didn't see the strength losses return 6 weeks into it?


----------



## Long (May 13, 2019)

I was always told going into ketosis was a bad thing. Something to avoid. I have read that Larry Scott was keto and lived on steak, eggs, cheese and liver pills.

I can't say I wouldn't try it I have probably lived that way unintentionally in my Wilder days, but I am curious what it does to brain and nerve functions.


----------



## Hurakan (Aug 7, 2019)

Long said:


> I was always told going into ketosis was a bad thing. Something to avoid. I have read that Larry Scott was keto and lived on steak, eggs, cheese and liver pills.
> 
> I can't say I wouldn't try it I have probably lived that way unintentionally in my Wilder days, but I am curious what it does to brain and nerve functions.



Are you talking maybe about ketoacidosis? That is a bad thing.


----------



## Hurakan (Aug 7, 2019)

I used the keto diet a couple of years ago when I finally decided to get myself back in shape. I had been away from the boards for quite a few years and was working a lot and frankly just got lazy after blowing my shoulder out and having surgery. I must be an exception because it was a great experience for me...except maybe the first week getting used to the fats and a slight dose of the keto flu which was cured with pickle juice. Now I won't claim that I made any huge gains in muscle mass, probably more muscle memory from hitting the weights again. I didn't even notice that until about two months in when the fat had gone down a bit, but once it started it melted off quick. In that two months I went from 260 down to 225 and by the end of the third month I was at 198 and pretty ripped, but I was hitting the gym and cardio 6 days a week. I had energy to burn it seemed and my Doc was very impressed with my bloods and how much of a difference in the way I looked compared to where I was at a few months before. I probably could have just made some adjustments and stayed on keto when I was ready to start bulking again, but I just found it was easier and quicker to be on a normal diet with more carbs and protein. I still use keto here and there for cutting and may even try staying on it once I get a little more lean mass on me just because I feel so much better when I'm on it.


----------



## Oblivious (Aug 8, 2019)

Well, Ill give you my perspective on keto diet, I used to be a FAT ass mf, 250 lbs, I did keto mixed with intermittent fasting (18 hours fast/6 hour eating window) for 67 days with 2 or 3 days in total for one break, I ate nothing buta tuna, chicken breast, or any kinda beef. I would eat lettuce and other leafy greens . dropped down all the way to 183 with the only workout being a 2 mile run split between jogging and sprinting thats all. But I couldn't gain muscles on it so eventually just got a normal diet.


----------

